# Will geworben werden



## Caino (27. November 2012)

Hiho Leute,

ich will nach einer langen Pause mit WoW wieder anfangen. Dafür werde ich mir ne neue e-mail adresse anlegen und dann mit 300% lvln.

Ich kann eigentlich nur Sonntag Abends Spielen, da ich Berufstätig bin und noch mit meiner Freundin einiges Unternehme, wenn ich es hinkriegen sollte
könnte ich vielleicht unter der Woche noch 2-3 Stunden spielen. Also ich bin ein richtiger Casual 

Ein Server der gut Bevölkert ist, wäre natürlich super. Ob PVE oder PVP ist mir eigentlich egal, da ich sowieso meistens BGs spiele, wenn ich mal Pvp mache.
Natürlich würde ich mich auch gerne einer Gilde anschliessen, die sollte jedoch keine Massengilde sein. 

Die Addons hole ich mir selber, euch enstehen keine Kosten lediglich der Zwang mit mir zu lvln wegen den Bonus EP 
Vorerst will ich mir nen Mönch erstellen, wenn dann noch Zeit für einen weiteren char vorhanden ist könnten wir noch einen weiteren lvln. 

Ob Ihr Gold, Taschen oder ähnliches zur Verfügung stellt müsst Ihr wissen.
Über die Fraktion muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Caino


----------



## bjoern204 (27. November 2012)

Haste ne Antwort per PN


----------



## Caino (28. November 2012)

Leute habe bis jetzt ein Angebot von der Hordenseite, warte noch auf ein angebot von der Allianz seite


----------



## Caino (28. November 2012)

Blackmoore, Eredar, Aegwynn oder ein ähnlicher Server wie Blackmoore wäre für Allianz interessant. Nun hab ich zwei Angebote für Horde Blackrock


----------



## Feilaoban (29. November 2012)

Ich kann dir auf Alliseite leider nur Khaz'Goroth anbieten  Aber das tu ich gerne^^ Wenn der Server für dich auch interessant ist, bist du herzlich willkommen. Falls nicht, wünsch ich dir viel Spaß wieder im Spiel, wo auch immer du landest.


----------



## Caino (29. November 2012)

Wie ist denn da die serverpopulation? Ausgeglichen oder allis in unterzahl?  Oder spielt sowas keine Rolle mehr wegen den crossrealmZonen bzw in den bgs ist ja auch alles gemischt ne? Schreib mal ne pm bitte


----------

